# speed?



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

xring1 said:


> what kind of speed are you shooting with your field set up?
> arrow size, draw length & pounds?
> do you think its to your advantage to shoot a faster arrow for known distance?


In my best Hornet impression - "what does it matter?"


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*???*



pragmatic_lee said:


> In my best Hornet impression - "what does it matter?"


I dont know thats why I asked


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

As fast as you can go with while still having a forgiving setup.

Meaning the more speed helps with up hill and down hill cuts because there isn't as much drop with a faster setup for the little bit of cutting (meaning you don't have to be as precise with your angles as with a slower setup) that is sometimes needed on these shots. Thats the only advantage to the faster setup.

But if you go for all out speed and don't have a lot of forgiveness in the setup it just equals faster misses.

Hope that helps.


----------



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

I asked the same question about a month ago...all sorts of rants and raves, whew.
Here is the link to that thread:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1212104

Check through the link...I believe that it was Brown Hornet that had a great post to explain why speed (up to a point) does have its advantages.

My set up is:
53 Lbs
31.5" .400 spine arrow
32" Draw
276 FPS


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SEC said:


> I asked the same question about a month ago...all sorts of rants and raves, whew.
> Here is the link to that thread:
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1212104
> 
> Check through the link...I believe that it was Brown Hornet that had a great post to explain why speed (up to a point) does have its advantages.


Bet you a crispie you don't find a reply from Hornet in that thread.  You might find a quoted reply, but not the post.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Bet you a crispie you don't find a reply from Hornet in that thread.  You might find a quoted reply, but not the post.


I wouldn't take that bet if I were you...

Speed certainly helps a little bit in certain situations, but I wouldn't be setting up for it...What I mean is, I work to get the holding weight I want, arrow spine match I want, bow that should be forgiving (minimum 37" AtoA, 39-41 is about ideal. min. 7" brace height), etc...If it ends up giving me speed fine, but none of my selections are made because I can get more speed that way if you get my meaning.

My Current Set up
Hoyt Pro-elite Spirals 28" draw 50 # (approx)
Easton ACE 520 cut to 26.25" of shaft 80 grain point - 275 total weight
I have never Chrono'ed the bow, but Archer's Mark and OT2 have it at 276-279 fps based on mark inputs...

That is the fastest I have ever shot in a field bow...


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Mathews C4 at 50 lbs, 370 grain Victory Nano 350 uncut (31"), shooting about 265 FPS. MY DL is 31.75". 

I could see a slight advantage shooting a little faster, but too fast cuts into the forgiveness of a bow. I never gave speed a thought setting this bow up for Field. It is what it is. Now for 3D it's a whole different ballgame.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Bet you a crispie you don't find a reply from Hornet in that thread.  You might find a quoted reply, but not the post.


Other than quoted posts, it's as if BH never existed


----------



## sps3172 (Dec 14, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Bet you a crispie you don't find a reply from Hornet in that thread.  You might find a quoted reply, but not the post.


Good lord....I hope this doesn't turn into another "DC" type thread but I have to ask....

What happened to Brown Hornet?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

sps3172 said:


> Good lord....I hope this doesn't turn into another "DC" type thread but I have to ask....
> 
> What happened to Brown Hornet?


Read the text next to my avatar


----------



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Bet you a crispie you don't find a reply from Hornet in that thread.  You might find a quoted reply, but not the post.


Dang it....I owe you a CRISPIE. I hate it when that happens!! 
It was a quoted reply, not a post. 
PM me your address and one crispie is on its way!!


----------



## silverdollar77 (Apr 16, 2010)

It is my newb understanding that you should shoot what you are comfortable pulling for a round plus when the nuts want to go shoot another half have the stamina to do that too:tongue:

I think too much weight would prevent one from doing that.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

silverdollar77 said:


> It is my newb understanding that you should shoot what you are comfortable pulling for a round plus *when the nuts want to go shoot another half *have the stamina to do that too:tongue:
> 
> I think too much weight would prevent one from doing that.


I resemble that remark....as does treaton, sarge, jarlicker, LoneEagle, Prag, Spoon....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SEC said:


> Dang it....I owe you a CRISPIE. I hate it when that happens!!
> It was a quoted reply, not a post.
> PM me your address and one crispie is on its way!!


I wasn't betting that there hadn't been a post by Hornet - just betting that you wouldn't find it now.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

psargeant said:


> I wouldn't take that bet if I were you...
> 
> Speed certainly helps a little bit in certain situations, but I wouldn't be setting up for it...What I mean is, I work to get the holding weight I want, arrow spine match I want, bow that should be forgiving (minimum 37" AtoA, 39-41 is about ideal. min. 7" brace height), etc...If it ends up giving me speed fine, but none of my selections are made because I can get more speed that way if you get my meaning.
> 
> ...





SEC said:


> Dang it....I owe you a CRISPIE. I hate it when that happens!!
> It was a quoted reply, not a post.
> PM me your address and one crispie is on its way!!


See above...I told you not to take that bet...prag it looks like there IS a sucker born every minute...


SCarson said:


> I resemble that remark....as does treaton, sarge, jarlicker, LoneEagle, Prag, Spoon....


Who you talkin' 'bout....we'd never  do that to a newbie...

Gonna miss tonight:sad:. Got a visitor from the UK I am entertaining for the week. At least I am getting some free meals out of it...(and :darkbeer:s too...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

SCarson said:


> I resemble that remark....as does treaton, sarge, jarlicker, LoneEagle, Prag, Spoon....


You're a nut if you don't shoot another half:wink: Besides; that's just normal shooting isn't it:dontknow: Especially if it's still daylight (As Treaton oftens states):wink:


----------

